# 14 FT Jon boat trailer remodel/modifacation



## bmeye16 (May 14, 2012)

So I got a good deal on this 14 ft v-hull boat/motor/trailer package and switched it over to my 14ft jon. I took off the old bunks and rollers, wrapped some 2x6's and re-installed the bunks, moved the lights from the back of the trailer to behind the wheels, ran new wires trough the trailer and sealed off the holes, wrapped some 2x8's and mounted them in between the wheels and frame( ran them long enough to protect the lights) moved the spare tire from the tongue to the frame and moved the front roller up about 10 inches. Only had it out once but it loaded awesome.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 14, 2012)

Check you state laws you may have to have the lights at the back of the trailer. That way other drivers can tell where your trailer ends. Having someone rear-end your boat and motor would suck.


----------



## bmeye16 (May 14, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Check you state laws you may have to have the lights at the back of the trailer. That way other drivers can tell where your trailer ends. Having someone rear-end your boat and motor would suck.



Checked and the only thing it says in MN is that they need to be visible from 500 ft away. I thought of that too but they aren't to far forward and there LED lights and those things are flippin bright lol. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2012)

Because my boat hang over the back of the trailer so far I have a device called a "Proplite" it hooks in to the trailer wiring and hangs on the prop and is a running and brake light.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 15, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Because my boat hang over the back of the trailer so far I have a device called a "Proplite" it hooks in to the trailer wiring and hangs on the prop and is a running and brake light.



That's a really good idea. You should think of patenting it before someone swipes the idea from you. 

(Seems like every time I come up with an idea, it was just invented last week, or will be on the market by next week)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 16, 2012)

I bought it at cabelas a few years back. You could make one with just running lights.


----------

